# coolant resevoir overflow tube



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

should this tube be re-routed somewhere else if going deep? never thought of this when i was putting the snork on and doing the vent lines. thanks for the help.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah if it was me i would run it up high.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

definitely! water and dirt and sand and mud can enter your coolant reservoir through that vent if submerged. you really dont want sand flowin through yer engine block


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I just extended mine up with the other lines and looped it down at the top to help prevent stuff from settling into the line and also to keep it from spraying anything out the top if it ever did get hot and puke up coolant.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

ya i figured it would need to be up high. just didnt know if it would still do its job up higher than the resevoir.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got mine run up to the top of the snorkle also, you don't want muddy water getting into your cooling system.


----------

